# ,  / > Alinco >  alinco dx 70  20

## UN7OGE

!      alinco dx 70  20                 ?

----------


## rw3zg

> 11



  "  ",    ...

----------


## UT1ML

,           .         -           10-14 .   QRZ.RU

----------


## UC8U

*UT1ML * *UN7OGE*
      ,      .        .   PA  ,  .      .

----------

,       ,   ,    ,   .  ,      .   -    ,    ,  .      .      ,  DX-77.  ,   .

----------


## 240

,     .  ,    - .    470 ,         .   .

----------

-     .      .

----------

.

----------

*rx3qsp*,   ,      :             -    ,    ,   -     .   ,     ssb,a,fm   cw.     1 -  , -    .     50  4 :        ,    .

----------


## UN-NS

.    SSB .      8   ,     .  ,     .    ,    , ,    .
  -  ,  .
    .   18 -

----------

UN-NS, rx3qsp , .   18   3 -      .     ssb     ,      .   -  (         ),   .  .

----------

,   EMS-42  :       ,        -  .     8-pin  -    ?

----------

*DL5EAH*,   ,     .     , ,   "-",  (EMS-42)   , ..   +5  8  .           "".

----------

